# Bill, A.K.A Woodnthings inspired table saw build



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Last year when I met Bill in person and took a look at his shop, I saw his three table saw monster and immediately knew that was what I wanted to do in my shop (but only with 2 saws). I had a Rigid TS with 24" rip capacity and began looking for it's twin. Finally located an exact match on CL and bought it and began consulting with Bill on some build tips. Decided to weld together a stand out of 1/4" angle iron, with caster wheels and my ******* design for lifting levelers. The last few days I spent painting, lacquering and putting it all together. I still have a couple tweeks to do to the system (like installing blades for one thing). But it all came together really nice. The surface is large and very flat, the miter slots are so close to parallel with each other that I'm calling them perfect. I have a 52" rip capacity now :laughing:
Here's a few photos. I didn't photograph it as the build progressed, just a few here at the end.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*awesome guy!*

Don't Ya love when a plan comes together? :thumbsup: You will enjoy all the extra width and if you do as I have put a dado head or a rip blade on one and a general purpose/combination in the other. I hate to change dado setups myself. I drop the arbor nut dowen the dust collector shute too many times. Thank goodness for magnets. The frame looks great, nice and clean. Next on the list is an outfeed table...right? :laughing: bill
BTW the threaded bolts can seat into some nice wooden blocks with a hole to save cranking them all the way down.


----------



## mdntrdr (Dec 22, 2009)

*That's the way I like em'!*

Keep your eye on Craigslist for the old cast saws.

A few extension wings, or even tops, would replace your stamped extensions nicely.

I have somewhat the same setup, and it really comes in handy.

Great build! :thumbsup:


----------



## johnnie52 (Feb 16, 2009)

I really hate you guys who have room in your shops.... :laughing:

Nice job.:thumbsup:


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

You're really gonna enjoy that setup Led.We run just a twin setup and one stays a dado,one general rip,as has been posted.And agree,keep an eye out for spare tables/wings N such.Nice job,BW

Edit to add,it sometimes helps DC to cvr bevel gauge slot when it ain't needed.If steel,snag and cut some of that magnetic sign material(truck doors).


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Nice setup for sure. Great job on it. You're gonna love the extra capacity on the saw. I only wish I had the room in my shop to do something like this. One day. :thumbsup:


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

woodnthings said:


> Don't Ya love when a plan comes together? :thumbsup: You will enjoy all the extra width and if you do as I have put a dado head or a rip blade on one and a general purpose/combination in the other.


I don't see the advantage of having two saws together, no less three. Together may make sense if it's necessary to have two different setups, and there is no room for a second saw placed elsewhere.

If you have the room, on one saw put a 50" 'T' square type fence with a full right side table. A second saw could be set up as needed...i.e., dado, or whatever. If room is no object, a left side infeed table is very helpful. To all that, add an outfeed table.

I've had as many as three table saws at once, but not attached.












 







.








​


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

See what you've started now Bill?! :thumbsup: I know those are older Ridgid saws, but geez, the one on the left looks brand new! Nicely done! 

I'm with Johnnie though! :laughing:


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*how it got started*

Back in the 80's I had a 10" Craftsman model 100 series with 2 grid type table extensions on the right and 1 on the left. It had a rack and pinion fence for "micro adjustment" and I had a small basement shop. Plywood had to be pre-cut to width with a circ saw just to fit in the shop. Eventually I saw the 12" motorized saws on sale for $499.00 and soon there were 2 just to have a larger table. A bare table from the Sears parts department filled in between the 2 saws. 
These days you can buy a whole table saw for around $100 and you're on your way. My shop was so small the table saw doubled as an assembly and work table covered with a 3/4" top. 
I never parked the vehicles in the garage when I built the new house and I had a larger shop and could bolt the 2 saws together on a table very similar to Ledheads. The last saw , no 3 was a "parts saw" from Craig's list for $186.00 and it was just as easy to store it on the left of the other 2 so, that's how it grew into 3 saws. The hardest part is keeping the outfeed table clear so I can actually use the saws. :yes: bill


----------



## phinds (Mar 25, 2009)

johnnie52 said:


> I really hate you guys who have room in your shops.... :laughing:
> 
> Nice job.:thumbsup:


My sentiments exactly. I'm green w/ envy.


----------



## BWSmith (Aug 24, 2010)

For us it was a toss-up between speed and general laziness,WRT dado head/std blade on twin set-up.Put the dado on the right and it rarely gets in the way.IOWs you can have it set for elev. and not disturb it for cuttin on std blade to Left.BW


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*You "nailed" it BW*

Once a dado it properly set to width I don't want to have change it to make another rip. Additionally, you can always make rabbets with a sacrifical fence to what ever width you need including wider than the dado head by using 2 passes or by running the fence over top the dado head to what ever width you need. Depth is adjustable at all times, a real time saver. Time = $$ :yes: bill


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Bill, Thanks again for all the tips and comments during the design stages. 

Thanks to everyone for the feedback. 
As suggested above, I will mostly use the left side for combo / crosscut / rip blades, then the right side for a stacked dado set. 

For my levelers, I have cut up a 4x4 post into blocks to run the bolts down on, I'll see how that works. Also in the makings is an outfeed table to span the entire width of the saw. I have been looking for a sacrificial saw with cast extension wings - would love to replace that center one especially. 

C-Man: having the two saws setup individually took up a lot of real estate in my shop, this setup drastically reduces the footprint. I have to admit how skeptical that I was to take two saws that were "tuned" really nicely and jam them together into this setup. I haven't used the saw yet, and am assuming I may have some tuning to do before I call it done. But they really aligned themselves to each other rather well. 
Another reason I went with this setup is cost. Don't get me wrong, I'd love to get a 50" rip capacity cabinet saw. I got the 2nd saw for about $200, then have under $50 in hardware. My brother donated the metal, my brother in law did the cutting / welding, so I'm into this for under $250.


----------



## haugerm (Nov 19, 2009)

I'm jealous, man. Looks great. 

And I have a hard time understanding why someone WOULDN'T want a setup like that. If you had a huge shop and the money to have multiple full saws with plenty of space around them, I guess that would be great. But for most of us that just isn't an option. Great balance of space and cost! Keep us posted on how it performs.

--Matt

P.S. Excellent design to build the dust collection chutes right into the stand. Like all good ideas, it appears to be simple and effective.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*assuming 120 volts ?*

Just run one plug to the wall and then split it in the first switch box or in a separate box to the other machine. No need to run 2 separate cords, if you never run them both at the same time. :no::no:
On 220v I've run all 3 at the same time, not under load however.
Just remembered that.  bill


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*Reviving an old thread*

So Dale, how's the saw(s) working? How about a report and update? :yes:


----------



## ryan50hrl (Jun 30, 2012)

That's a nice saw setup if I've ever seen one.


----------



## Ledhead (Aug 3, 2009)

Bill the saw works great. I have a stacked dado set on the right and use the left side for ripping, x-cuts, using sleds, etc. if I need to cut up sheet goods I lower the dado set and then have about 50" capacity, maybe 52" can't remember. It's great to be able to retain setups between operations. The thing I like the most - once i get a dado dialed in I don't have to swap it out for a different blade.


----------



## MT Stringer (Jul 21, 2009)

Jealous, I am.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

I really haven't paid attention to the saws being side by side until now, that is a really good idea. For the fellows who don't want to spend the bucks for a cabinet saw, two saws side beside would pretty well take care of being able to rip wide sheet goods. That is good thinking.


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*I started out with 2 saws*










Years ago, in 1978 I had 2 saws bolted together with a table from another in between. When I had more space I added more extra tables including a router table on the right. About 2 years ago I found a 3rd saw on Craig's list for $180 and had no place to "store" it except on the far left side. So now there are 3 saws, 2 tables in between and a router extension ..... 

Plenty of room for wide panels, different blades in each, rip, combo and a dado set. Dust collection on the bottom of all 3 and an overarm off the blade on 2. It's pretty much an ideal situation for me. I don't like changing blades and usually drop the arbor nut down into the DC pipe..... :thumbdown:

I like the Unifence for panels and cabinet stock in the "low" position and for ripping in the "high" position. 
I have large "safety" paddle switches which I can easily bump off with my upper leg. The saws are 220 V 12" Craftsman motorized or direct drive types, from the 1980's. They use virtually the same motor in their 12" radial arm saws. I collected several of those also..... :blink:

It may not work for everyone, but I like it just fine.
There is also a 10" Craftsman Hybrid saw with a Biesemeyer fence in the shop for the times I don't want to remove the splitter which is a pain to reinstall on the old motorized saws. And being way underneath there is no way to get there easily. I made a large crosscut sled to work in that one. :smile:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

woodnthings said:


> Years ago, in 1978 I had 2 saws bolted together with a table from another in between. When I had more space I added more extra tables including a router table on the right. About 2 years ago I found a 3rd saw on Craig's list for $180 and had no place to "store" it except on the far left side. So now there are 3 saws, 2 tables in between and a router extension .....
> 
> Plenty of room for wide panels, different blades in each, rip, combo and a dado set. Dust collection on the bottom of all 3 and an overarm off the blade on 2. It's pretty much an ideal situation for me. I don't like changing blades and usually drop the arbor nut down into the DC pipe..... :thumbdown:
> 
> ...


I have seen your set up before but never stopped to think how well it would work, that is a nice set up, I wouldn't have thought of it.


----------

